# Dually



## DCLC (Jul 11, 2011)

Posted this in another forum but thought I'd post it here too.  Looking at a 5th wheel.  I have seen an F350 diesel, but it's not a dually.   Am I limiting myself by not getting a dually.  Cons are the cost and traveling to Walmart 8 months out of the year in a dually. Is there a stability issue.  I've heard anything over 30' should be pulled by a dually.


----------



## Saltty (Aug 1, 2011)

Re: Dually

Was a camper owner to years with a dually and now have a trailer. Yes the gas is a problem but you will be much happier with how it will handle your 5th wheel ....I'm a auto-hauler by trade, I watch some of these knot-heads pull a 35' 5th wheel with a 1/2 ton .....in a cross wind,oh man!


----------



## krsmitty (Aug 1, 2011)

Re: Dually

Only get a dually if needed. I tow a 31' 5er with a srw and have no problems with stability. My parents are full timers and have had SRW up to 40' with no stability problems. They did get a dually last year, but only because of the weight of their new 5er.


----------



## 5thWheeler (Aug 4, 2011)

RE: Dually

Does anyone have experience with a rear tire blowing out without dual tires when pulling a 5th wheel trailer?  If yes, were you able to get the rig pulled over safely and what length of trailer were you towing?

5thWheeler


----------



## chevman (Sep 1, 2011)

We would not tow anything over 32ft using a srw pickup.  Dually for us just because of  it is a better tow truck.
chevman


----------



## krsmitty (Sep 1, 2011)

chevman;73730 said:
			
		

> We would not tow anything over 32ft using a srw pickup.  Dually for us just because of  it is a better tow truck.
> chevman



How is it a better tow truck?


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Sep 1, 2011)

It is NOT a "better" tow truck....My SRW GMC 3500 is rated to to tow a 16,500 5th wheel... newer trucks are rated higher.  Everyone wants to know about blowing a rear tire....I always ask...supposed you blow a front tire?

4 tires will give you better gas mileage, better traction, and less costs at tire replacement times.  I have had LOTS of duallys in the past....dont need one now.


----------



## chevman (Sep 1, 2011)

A dually is more of a truck than a swr.  More is usually better.   If a srw makes anybody happy that is the way to go.  Not something to argue about.  My wife agrees with me so hard to argue that I think.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Sep 2, 2011)

I do not mean to argue, but this is what I was told when I bought my 2006 GMC SRW:

The only difference between my truck and a dually is the wheels that are used, and lack of fenders.  The rest of the truck is the same.    

The only difference between my truck and a 2500HD is I have one more rear spring than the 2500 and I have larger tires.  

I stated earlier that I have had lots of duallys, 13 in fact since 1985.  I simply do not need a dually to tow anything that comes thru my lot.  (It just took me a while to figure that out.)  Now, I still LOVE the look of a dually and someday may buy another, but it will be because that is what I want, not need.


----------



## chevman (Sep 2, 2011)

We followed a 2500 dodge towing a 35 or more fifthwheel going up a hill out of wells Nv.  The wind was blowing from the west and we were going north.  That driver had his hands full from the side wind and we had nothing bothering us with the dually and a 35 ft alpenlite.  Of course he had a 2500 but the same story from the 2500 owners that they are the same as the srw 3500.  Not the first time for us to watch other fifths having proboems in the wind and we did not.
chevman    PS  friend that had the same alpenlite as we do used a 99 F-250 because the dealer told him the f-250 could tow more than any pickup.  of course he didn't like what I told him but later did say he could understand my comments.  2500 new dodge fella told me his 2500 with the cummins could told anything that can be towed.  5 years ago so    not as tough as the newer trucks.    Have a great labor day weekend everybody.


----------



## krsmitty (Sep 2, 2011)

Guess we will have to agree to disagree. No complaints with my SRW and it is even a short bed.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Sep 2, 2011)

I can say again, I love my truck and it does all I need it to do...A dually is not in my near future..


----------



## Triple E (Sep 3, 2011)

I have always understood that the DRW will handle more hitch weight but the SRW has a higher GCVW.  So it all depends more on the trailer then on the truck.  Right??  The DRW does weight 1500 lbs more then a SRW.


----------



## chevman (Sep 3, 2011)

When  you have a gcvwr  the light truck can tow more weight,  tow it but can it carry the weight?  this is a car saleman selling trucks way of telling customers how he doesn't understand towing.  We had a lady rv saleslady tell us to buy a gas engine to tow our 32 ft alfa because the diesels don't go down the mountains very well.  In 19 days we will be enjoying our 4 rear tires hitting the road for the winter.  Hope it cools off in Az soon.  Nice to visit everybody.  chevman


----------

